# [OT] Access point per hag Fastweb?

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Una mia amica ha un malefico hag fastweb e vorrebbe abilitare il suo access point...per avere una connessione wireless.

Io gliel'ho sconsigliato: oltre a pagare 50 euro (che per accendere una lucetta, mi sembra eccessivo), non otterrebbe un completo controllo sulla comunicazione wireless (ad esempio il metodo di criptazione).

L'idea migliore secondo me è prendere un access point da collegare all'hag, in modo da creare una rete interna servita da dhcp, estendendo in questo modo anche il numero di pc collegabili ad internet (che fastweb limita a 3). Inoltre, ovviamente, grazie all'interfaccia web dell'access point, posso gestire come voglio la mia connessione wireless.

Che ne pensate?

Mi hanno consigliato di prendere un access point con ingresso WAN e poi configurare l'hag come bridge...è corretto? Ed è semplice da fare?

Avete anche delle marche e/o dei modelli da consigliarmi?

----------

## Peach

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Mi hanno consigliato di prendere un access point con ingresso WAN e poi configurare l'hug come bridge...è corretto? Ed è semplice da fare?

 

in linea di massima si, va bene. ma poi sei vaccinato a gentoo, non penso che il manuale ti faccia paura  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Avete anche delle marche e/o dei modelli da consigliarmi?

 

non ho sottomano la lista degli ap decenti a prezzi umani, in ogni caso sicuramente con supporto WPA2.

----------

## codadilupo

personalmente, prenderei un AP con accesso LAN (ovvero senza modem integrato)

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

Guarda qui:

http://www.dlink.it/?go=jN7uAYLx/oIJaWVUDLYZU93ygJVYLelXSNvhLPG3yV3oVYp/kP98f8p8Nqtl5z0uAmu5j3cf/YELDc7n2KHnL0wQsOvY

o

http://www.dlink.it/?go=jN7uAYLx/oIJaWVUDLYZU93ygJVYLelXSNvhLPG3yV3oVI13g6ltbNlwaaRp7jUsFj2onGQTo48EB9f33KLkKUgQtOLcaQ==

Il secondo l'ho installato a casa di un amico che proprio come nel tuo caso ha FW.

E' un "gateway", ovvero non ha funzionalità di modem (come giustamente diceva coda qui sopra), ma bensi si connette tramite una porta eth (è una apposita) a chi eroga connettività, dopodicchè tramite le altre 4 porte eth o tramite il wireless fai il resto    :Wink: 

Spero di esser stato utile!

----------

## canduc17

Grazie per i consigli, sì infatti lo prenderò senza modem perchè non mi serve e spero che così costi anche meno.

Mi dispiace, ma roba Dlink non la comprerò mai più  :Evil or Very Mad:  , visto che nel giro di un anno ho cambiato quattro loro Router...Anche la mia amica è a piedi perchè il suo router Dlink è esploso (non permette più di accedere all'interfaccia web di configurazione)...

----------

## oRDeX

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

mi spiace io ne uso due cmq..l'unico prob che ho a volte è che su sbalzi di tensione non torni up a dovere..quindi mi tocca riuppare il file di conf che genero non appena metto tutto apposto!

----------

## djinnZ

hai provato ad aprirlo per trovare il pulsante di reset? Il mio è arcaico ma c'era un jumper e lo ho sbloccato. (a parte il fatto che ho un modem non wifi ed è di una lentezza impressionante quella specie di pagina web per la configurazione)

----------

## oRDeX

i dlink hanno il bottoncino esterno da tenere premuto

----------

## canduc17

No, ragazzi, le ho provate tutte con quei router...niente da fare...quando partivano, partivano.

Io ora uso Netgear e sono contentissimo...

Consigliatemene altri se ne conoscete!

----------

## koma

netgear modello router con 7 antenne integrate non ricordo come si chiama. Pagato 120€ la migliore spesa che abbia mai fatto prende a 50 metri di distanza

----------

## unz

Io ho un router wireless belkin da battaglia, pagato sui 60 euri. Campo d'azione buono. D'estate mi collego tranquillamente dal terrazzo al piano di sotto. Il mio vicino idem, si connette con 4 tacche da più di un anno. Unico neo, il p2p su linux affoga il router, mentre su windows è utilizzabile. Però qui non so dirvi se è una pecca del router o una mia cattiva configurazione di amule. Le connessioni uno a uno vanno sempre e comunque a banda piena.

----------

## canduc17

Bella...infatti quello che conta è anche il prezzo, volevo stare sui 50 - 60 €...Sicuramente il Netgear di Koma è una fikatissima, ma 120 gneuri sono un po' troppi!

Ma tutto quello che mi consigliate ha questa maledetta porta wan?

----------

## koma

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Bella...infatti quello che conta è anche il prezzo, volevo stare sui 50 - 60 €...Sicuramente il Netgear di Koma è una fikatissima, ma 120 gneuri sono un po' troppi!
> 
> Ma tutto quello che mi consigliate ha questa maledetta porta wan?

 

Il rutero che ndico io ha  una porta per l'hag (WAN) e 4 porte LAN + 7 antenne.

----------

## GabrieleB

assicurati che possa fare NAT tra l'interfaccia wi-fi e l'interfaccia ethernet.

Fastweb ti da 3 indirizzi ip e siccome il mio non lo fa lo devo mettere in bridging, quindi ho pc, palmare e wii che si portano via gia' tutti gli ip. Ogni volta che devo testare qualche macchina mi tocca smontare il divano e riavviare l'HUG  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

guardate che si scrive HAG...

----------

## federico

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> No, ragazzi, le ho provate tutte con quei router...niente da fare...quando partivano, partivano.
> 
> Io ora uso Netgear e sono contentissimo...
> 
> Consigliatemene altri se ne conoscete!

 

Io uso ora una fonera

----------

## GabrieleB

 *federico wrote:*   

> guardate che si scrive HAG...

 

ROTFL ... tanta era la voglia di ABBRACCIARLI al collo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canduc17

Sì, federico ha ragione: HAG = Home Access Gateway.

----------

## unz

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *canduc17 wrote:*   No, ragazzi, le ho provate tutte con quei router...niente da fare...quando partivano, partivano.
> 
> Io ora uso Netgear e sono contentissimo...
> 
> Consigliatemene altri se ne conoscete! 
> ...

 

Mitico! quasi quasi me ne prendo uno pure io ... a quel prezzo poi ... testato con amule?

----------

## federico

Testato con emule, e funziona, perche' puoi impostare delle regole di port forwarding. Il prezzo e' fatto anche dal fatto che tu condividi poi la tua connessione col servizio FON, e posso assicurare che come access point e' il migliore che io abbia mai provato. Ne ho provati tantissimi tipi, visto che li installo per lavoro, ed ha una ricezione notevole, per chi e' appassionato e' molto moddabili, e monta linux (con pochi step puoi lavorarci tramite ssh). Ad esempio ho fatto una regolina che mi imposta la trasmissione wifi di nottea 2db al posto che 18, per risparmiare qualche mW di corrente ^_^

----------

## canduc17

Ecco, tipo questo ha tutte le caratteristiche che mi servono e costa poco...Ecco anche il link alla pagina ufficiale.

Ora devo solo sapere: c'è qualcuno che ha mai provato dei router tp-link?

Sono buoni o ho il rischio che si impalli?

----------

## federico

Personalmente non l'ho mai sentito neanche nominare. Sarai tu a dirci come va :p

----------

## canduc17

...non amo il rischio...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anzi ho preso una fregatura enorme con la stra-famosa D-link, figurati se compro una marca sconosciuta senza averne avuto prima notizie!

----------

## federico

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> ...non amo il rischio... 
> 
> Anzi ho preso una fregatura enorme con la stra-famosa D-link, figurati se compro una marca sconosciuta senza averne avuto prima notizie!

 

Mi riassumi di cosa hai bisogno? Magari posso consigliarti, ne uso spesso di sti apparecchi

----------

## canduc17

Mi serve un router/access point da collegare ad un hag fastweb con le seguenti caratteristiche fondamentali:deve avere una porta wan;deve avere il servizio NAT e dhcp;deve avere il WPA2;non deve costare più di 60 €.che abbia o meno altre porte ethernet non è fondamentale;un'interfaccia web per la configurazione;non deve essere anche modem, non me ne farei niente;non si deve infognare se uso aMule.

----------

## flocchini

http://www.usr-emea.com/products/p-wireless-product.asp?prod=net-5463&loc=itly

e sotto c'e' pure il link a un noto store che lo vende a 50 euro

questo costa niente, ha un buon raggio, e' wpa2, e' customizzabilissimo via interfaccia web e con il mulo va come un missile, ce l'ha un mio amico  :Wink: 

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> [*]non deve essere anche modem, non me ne farei niente;[/list]

 

non l'ho capita: con fastweb che modem vorresti? l'hag e' gia' ethernet, anche volendo non puoi usare un modem

----------

## federico

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> non l'ho capita: con fastweb che modem vorresti? l'hag e' gia' ethernet, anche volendo non puoi usare un modem

 

Penso che la questione sia che tutti quelli che hanno il modem, di solito non lasciano la possibilita' di bypassarlo, quindi se e' un router con modem davvero non funziona sotto fastweb.

----------

## codadilupo

scusa, ma se 'deve avere una porta wan' e 'non deve fare da router', che se ne fa di una porta wan ? Se non deve gestire piu' di una rete, allora gli bastano le porte lan e stop

Coda

----------

## flocchini

no qui nn si e' capito cosa vuole lui: 

-uno switch per attaccare + di 3 pc all'hag fw

-un access point per attaccare + di 3 pc all'hag fw

-un router per nattare e attaccare >5 pc alla rete

con porta ehternet, per forza, tutti

Le scelte sono queste, punto, parlare di "modem" con fastweb non e' possibile.

----------

## canduc17

La seconda: *flocchini wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> -un access point per attaccare + di 3 pc all'hag fw
> 
> ...

 

Il modem non è quell'affare meraviglioso che mi converte il segnale ADSL analogico della linea telefonica in un segnale digitale?

E allora visto che questo compito è già svolto dall'HAG, che me ne farei di un altro modem dentro l'access/point?

Corregetemi se ho detto una cazzata...

----------

## djinnZ

Che dato che il modem non aggiunge nulla al prezzo in genere tanto vale averlo nel caso volessi cambiare gestore e passare a qualcuno che ti estorca il nolo.

----------

## canduc17

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...dato che il modem non aggiunge nulla al prezzo...

 ...se me ne trovi uno che costi 60 € con porta WAN...Io non l'ho trovato...

----------

## federico

Ma tutti i computer funzionano in wireless? Quanti col filo e quanti col wireless? Se ne hai due col filo e uno o piu' in wireless, ti basta un normale access point. Comunque prima di tutto non mi focalizzerei sul prezzo prima di focalizzarmi su un oggetto, visto che ci sono in giro un sacco di prodotti wireless schifosissimi.

----------

## canduc17

Due computer collegati in wireless.

Zero computer collegati con cavo di rete.

L'access point non è per me, vedi primo post.

So anch'io che con 234.567.894 € si compra il non-plus-ultra, ma il prezzo è importante per chi deve acquistarlo.

Mi avete chiesto le caratteristiche  che deve avere sto bagaglio?

Bene, tra queste c'è anche 60€ come prezzo massimo.

Se non esiste niente del genere di affidabile, al prezzo indicato, amen, ce ne faremo una ragione.

Anche se questo suggeritomi da flocchini mi sembra perfetto.

----------

## flocchini

c'e' un'ambiguita' di fondo: il MODEM di serve se devi MOdulare o DEModulare qsa, nel caso di una adsl o una linea analogica.

 Nel caso di fastweb tu non devi modulare/demodulare un tubazzo di niente  :Laughing:  visto che il meraviglioso hag fornisce gia' una porta ethernet per altre vie (fibra o adsl, a te non importa, tu hai una rete gia' ethernet)

Quindi non ha assolutamente senso parlare di modem con connessione fastweb. Oggi compri un router ethernet (con wireless visto che vuoi il wireless), domani se cambi provider ti serviranno un modem adsl o un modem-router adsl (con il wireless se vuoi), stop, non esiste un affare che abbia tutto in uno e anche se esistesse (e francamente a sto punto me lo chiedo :p) costerebbe un botto

spero di aver  chiarito  :Wink: 

Nel caso specifico, io ti consiglio appunto un router con wireless e non un semplice access point visto la differenza di costo irrisoria e la maggior flessibilita' che ti offre un router.

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Una mia amica ha un malefico hag fastweb e vorrebbe abilitare il suo access point...per avere una connessione wireless.
> ...

 

Non vorrei essere insistente ma io mi sento un po' scemo se non capisco  :Smile: 

Questa tua amica ha l'hag di fastweb, e vuole abilitare l'access point. L'access point e' quello dell'hag fastweb, quello nero (modello nuovo per intenderci?) In questo caso il metodo di criptazione e' selezionabile.

Quando ho scritto sopra che secondo me a te serve un access point, tu hai scritto che nel tuo primo post hai detto che non va bene un access point, ma io a quello che leggo scrivi che ti serve un access point, e secondo me e' giusto cosi...

Poi, puoi prenderti quello che vuoi, ma secondo me sto router/wan/modem/ecc non ti serve, a te serve un access point!

----------

## flocchini

si ma o ha l'ap di fw (e allora hai ragione te e nn gli serve nulla) altrimenti tra un ap e un router con ap integrato gli conviene il secondo per 10 euro di piu' che costera'  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

A me sembrava di essere stato chiaro, ma visto che evidentemente non lo sono, ricominciamo.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> c'e' un'ambiguita' di fondo: il MODEM ti serve se devi MOdulare o DEModulare qsa, nel caso di una adsl o una linea analogica.
> 
> Nel caso di fastweb tu non devi modulare/demodulare un tubazzo di niente...

 Ma io che ho detto qualche post più in sù?! *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Il modem non è quell'affare meraviglioso che mi converte il segnale ADSL analogico della linea telefonica in un segnale digitale?
> 
> E allora visto che questo compito è già svolto dall'HAG, che me ne farei di un altro modem dentro il dispositivo che dovrò acquistare?

 Perchè nell'hag di fastweb, c'è per forza un modem, se no come potrei utilizzare il segnale ADSL?

Sono persuaso del fatto che avere un altro modem nel caso la mia amica cambi gestore (e quindi l'hag se lo riporterebbero via quelli di fastweb), sarebbe una cosa utile e lungimirante, ma mi serve un "coso" con porta wan e un router+access-point+modem con porta wan costa molto più di 60€!!!

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ...visto che il meraviglioso hag fornisce gia' una porta ethernet per altre vie (fibra o adsl, a te non importa, tu hai una rete gia' ethernet)

 Che significa che ho una rete già ethernet?! Semmai avrò tre indirizzi della rete di fastweb, la rete interna me la voglio creare io con sto bagaglio maledetto!

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Quindi non ha assolutamente senso parlare di modem con connessione fastweb...

 Io non ho mai detto di voler prendere un dispositivo da sostituire all'hag per convertire il segnale ADSL in entrata.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> non esiste un affare che abbia tutto in uno...

 Tutto in uno che?

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Nel caso specifico, io ti consiglio appunto un router con wireless e non un semplice access point visto la differenza di costo irrisoria e la maggior flessibilita' che ti offre un router.

 E questo è quello che tutti abbiamo in casa...ma a me serve una stramaledetta PORTA WAN! E un dispositivo come mi hai descritto te CON LA PORTA WAN, COSTA UN SACCO!

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non vorrei essere insistente ma io mi sento un po' scemo se non capisco 

 Nessun problema sono qua anch'io per cercar di capire...anzi, mi meraviglio che continuiate a rispondermi, visto che sembra un'impresa titanica spiegarsi in un forum...

 *federico wrote:*   

> Questa tua amica ha l'hag di fastweb, e vuole abilitare l'access point. L'access point e' quello dell'hag fastweb, quello nero (modello nuovo per intenderci?) In questo caso il metodo di criptazione e' selezionabile.

 Non ti sò dire se è quello nuovo, quest'info mi manca. Ma comunque non ha più senso avere un apparecchio gestibile in tutto e per tutto da te? Se ne trovassi uno con il modem e porta wan sotto i 60€ lo piglierei, ma costa troppo!

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quando ho scritto sopra che secondo me a te serve un access point, tu hai scritto che nel tuo primo post hai detto che non va bene un access point, ma io a quello che leggo scrivi che ti serve un access point, e secondo me e' giusto cosi...

 ??? Dov'è che ho detto che non mi serve l'access point?!

 *federico wrote:*   

> Penso che la questione sia che tutti quelli che hanno il modem, di solito non lasciano la possibilita' di bypassarlo, quindi se e' un router con modem davvero non funziona sotto fastweb.

 E questo sarebbe un bel casino, no? Vorrebbe dire comprare qualcosa che poi posso buttare diretto nel cesso.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> si ma o ha l'ap di fw (e allora hai ragione te e nn gli serve nulla) altrimenti tra un ap e un router con ap integrato gli conviene il secondo per 10 euro di piu' che costera' 

 Cosa vuol dire "o ha l'access point di fastweb..."??? Sì che ce l'ho, nell'hag è integrato! Ma non è attivo e per attivarlo quelli fastweb vogliono 50€!! Sto hag non ha interfaccie web o pulsanti in modo che me lo possa attivare da solo, ok? Mi avevano detto che tenendo premuto il pulsante sul retro per 3 secondi si accendeva, ma non funziona.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Poi, puoi prenderti quello che vuoi, ma secondo me sto router/wan/modem/ecc non ti serve, a te serve un access point!

 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> scusa, ma se 'deve avere una porta wan' e 'non deve fare da router', che se ne fa di una porta wan ? Se non deve gestire piu' di una rete, allora gli bastano le porte lan e stop 

 Quindi la porta wan serve per gestire più di una rete? E allora non me ne farei una cippa...Ma mi hanno detto che per collegare l'hag al mio aggeggio devo avere una porta wan, non una porta ethernet qualsiasi...qualcuno può chiarire questo punto? Sta porta ethernet è o no indispensabile per quello che devo fare io?

Scusate la lunghezza, ma ho cercato di fare una ricapitolazione generale...

----------

## flocchini

e' indispensabile la porta ethernet da attaccare all'hag. Tu sei gia' in una lan con fastweb, la lan privata di fastweb appunto. Che poi tu ne volgia fare una in casa tua e' un altro discorso, e hai 2 scelte:

- uno switch o un access point tuo (eliminiamo l'opzione di usare quello di fastweb a questo punto visto che cmq vogliono soldi x della paccottiglia) per attaccare fino a 3 pc (2, perche' vedendo il mac dello switch o access point tuo + di altri 2 mac non lascia andare)

- un router o router+wireless per fare nat e avere la tua rete locale e attaccare quanti pc vuoi

ma tutti con porta ethernet, un affare che in caso di cambio gestore possa essere compatibile che io sappia non esiste

fine, non so piu' come spiegarmi  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Scusate ma un access point qualsiasi ha un server dhcp dentro e una porta ethernet. Che e' poi quello che serve a lui.

Il fatto di avere una porta WAN e' una regola che si applica ai soli router, anche se la porta dell'access point in se' e' diciamo, wan, non si usa chiamarla in tal modo.

Quindi confermo quello che dice flocchini, ma aggiungo che anche l'access point da solo fa il lavoro giusto.

Fede

----------

## canduc17

Ok, alla fine la mia amica ha preso questo della USRobotics consigliato da flocchini qualche post più in sù...

Appena arriva e lo metto sù vi faccio sapere come è andata.

Grazie per adesso!

----------

